# Longchamp Prices in the philippines?



## Lc4x4

I usually buy in rustans (cuz i recieve giftcards ) and i really don't remember the prices there. There was this LM tote leather and canvas. it was about $600 (about P26,000) but in the U.S in the Longchamp website, it was only for $358 ( about P16,000 ) so i really don't know the prices of these bags in rustans or in any store in the Philippines.

Le Pliage Tote (long handle) 12¼x12x7½ inch
and LM metallic tote (long handle) 12¼x12x7½ inch

Thanks to who answered in advance!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lc4x4 said:


> I usually buy in rustans (cuz i recieve giftcards ) and i really don't remember the prices there. There was this LM tote leather and canvas. it was about $600 (about P26,000) but in the U.S in the Longchamp website, it was only for $358 ( about P16,000 ) so i really don't know the prices of these bags in rustans or in any store in the Philippines.
> 
> Le Pliage Tote (long handle) 12¼x12x7½ inch
> and LM metallic tote (long handle) 12¼x12x7½ inch
> 
> Thanks to who answered in advance!!



Hi...I got the LM long handle in bronze at Rustans last September for around 10,000+ (10,450 or something i cant quite remember ) .


----------



## sungit

Hi...I'm new and I just bought my first longchamp ( LM Steel med SH) from nyshopper for 6k and had it authenticated in rustan's 

I saw the same bag in Landmark Makati for 8k
Right now I'm looking out for a patch poney LLH and so far the price range is from 8,200 - 9,700 from various resellers online.


----------



## planet*funk*

sungit said:


> Hi...I'm new and I just bought my first longchamp ( LM Steel med SH) from nyshopper for 6k and had it authenticated in rustan's
> 
> I saw the same bag in Landmark Makati for 8k
> Right now I'm looking out for a patch poney LLH and so far the price range is from 8,200 - 9,700 from various resellers online.


I bought a patch poney bag in greenhills. Had it authenticated together with the rest of le pliage that i bought and so far my SA in hkg said all of them are authentic. Bought my patch poney @ 6k and my le pliage @ 3k but no paper bag. You might want to check it out. I forgot the name of the store, but the number is 7278734.


----------



## sungit

Thanks planet*funk...I saw a Patch Poney there too for 6k but I didn't inspect it well...I'll give this number a call when I'm really decided...
I'll have to develop an eye for the fake ones first...I'm really attracted by the big price difference 
Do you have any idea where they purchase these bags...talagang cheaper sya than most LC retailers in the US.  Just have no idea in Europe...


----------



## cupcake_chic

hi everyone,

i'm planning a trip out the philippines early next year and i have been debating on a longchamp for quite awhile now. i was just wondering if i should just buy it here (US) or wait until i go over there...any suggestions? 

thanks!


----------



## sungit

Hi cupcake_chic,
I think it's way cheaper here..but the styles are limited so it really depends on what you're looking for. Some of the more serious collectors of LC bags in this forum can probably help you find the best deal.


----------



## cupcake_chic

hi sungit,

thanks...i'm just looking to buy a large navy le pliage. it's 145 here and wanted to compare the prices.


----------



## drpinkstar

sungit said:


> Hi...I'm new and I just bought my first longchamp ( LM Steel med SH) from nyshopper for 6k and had it authenticated in rustan's



Hi! I'm just wondering how you get your longchamp bags authenticated? specifically where and are there fees for such? Thank you!


----------



## sugardrops

I once bought a Le Pliage MLH in Rustan's for 7,650 last October 2011 as a wedding anniversary gift for my mom.







I bought another three online. The first online store where I bought my LM Metal Rose Gold, I'd rather not recommend because it's waaay pricey(bought mine at 9,500 plus 150 shipping fee). 





The other shop where I got my Hazelnut Planetes(8,300) and Le Pliage Petals white(7,400) is at Longchamp Avenue(https://www.facebook.com/longchampavenue). Her recent stocks are from Hongkong wherein she personally bought the bags and in Paris wherein she has a relative who bought the bags for her.









NY Shopper(https://www.facebook.com/nyshopper) sells authentic Longchamp bags too


----------



## Percival E

sugardrops said:


> I once bought a Le Pliage MLH in Rustan's for 7,650 last October 2011 as a wedding anniversary gift for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought another three online. The first online store where I bought my LM Metal Rose Gold, I'd rather not recommend because it's waaay pricey(bought mine at 9,500 plus 150 shipping fee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other shop where I got my Hazelnut Planetes(8,300) and Le Pliage Petals white(7,400) is at Longchamp Avenue(https://www.facebook.com/longchampavenue). Her recent stocks are from Hongkong wherein she personally bought the bags and in Paris wherein she has a relative who bought the bags for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Shopper(https://www.facebook.com/nyshopper) sells authentic Longchamp bags too


Sugardrops, just want to know, with your collections of longchamps, which are cool and great, do they have styles for men?


----------



## enkybaby

how about duty free prices?


----------



## rendezz

hello enkybaby! i got my Le Pliage Large Longhandle in TAUPE in Duty Free here. it's $149. here's a photo so you can see.


----------



## normita

i know someone who buys Longchamp bags in paris.so there's no need to spend extra to authenticate the bags.


----------



## lynn_tisay

Hi, I saw a couple of ebay sellers of LC Autour De Ha long bags in orange and yellow/curry colors which they claim are authentic. Just wanted to ask if there are really such colors made by LC or are they fakes? Thanks!


----------



## daliringpam

Ebay for P3,000 for the Large LePliage w/ Long Handles  complete with papers.


----------



## EmerSaveuc

hi daliringpam can u please send me the sellerin ebay .. thanks


----------



## LadySwan

It is normal, designer brand in Asia is expensive than US


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Where is cheaper to get Longchamp? Hong Kong or Philippines? And does anyone knows if the customized le pliage is also available in Philippines? TIA


----------



## manpursefan

Hey guys, does anyone know the current price of the LP large travel bag 1624 in Rustans Makati or Shangrila?


----------



## selynne

Hi! 

 Does anybody here bought Longchamp bags from THE BAGMASTER of Zalora Marketplace? Any feedback? Thanks!


----------



## honey0608

Hi!

Does anybody know the price of LP LLH in greenbelt 5? Because I went to Rustan's Gateway the other day and it's worth Php6,450 but they only have limited color selection. I'm just wondering if the price in gb5 is just the same with gateway's or a bit higher due to its location? I'm planning to buy my very first Longchamp LP tote.[emoji5]&#65039; I hope it's worth it. Thank you!


----------



## nasheenash

honey0608 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody know the price of LP LLH in greenbelt 5? Because I went to Rustan's Gateway the other day and it's worth Php6,450 but they only have limited color selection. I'm just wondering if the price in gb5 is just the same with gateway's or a bit higher due to its location? I'm planning to buy my very first Longchamp LP tote.[emoji5]&#65039; I hope it's worth it. Thank you!




They have the same price sis. Doncha worry! By the way, just a tip, try to buy in Duty Free their prices are much cheaper bec they dont have tax  happy shopping!


----------



## honey0608

nasheenash said:


> They have the same price sis. Doncha worry! By the way, just a tip, try to buy in Duty Free their prices are much cheaper bec they dont have tax  happy shopping!




Thank you!


----------



## walingwaling

selynne said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody here bought Longchamp bags from THE BAGMASTER of Zalora Marketplace? Any feedback? Thanks!



Would like to read any feedback too
 Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

Check the authenticate thread. I think a few people posted authentication requests for bags purchased on said site.


----------



## Herekitty123

Hey im thinking of buying my first longchamp, and i saw ensogo and thebagmaster were selling longchamp neo on sale... Any thoughts about those shops? Authentic kaya? 

Where can i buy authentic longchamp neo for a lower price here sa philippines?


----------



## slycookies

Herekitty123 said:


> Hey im thinking of buying my first longchamp, and i saw ensogo and thebagmaster were selling longchamp neo on sale... Any thoughts about those shops? Authentic kaya?
> 
> Where can i buy authentic longchamp neo for a lower price here sa philippines?


 
You should search the Authentication thread.  You will find several posts regarding thebagmaster.

I'm sure others here can advise you better on authentic dealers in the Philippines.


----------



## goldfish19

Herekitty123 said:


> Hey im thinking of buying my first longchamp, and i saw ensogo and thebagmaster were selling longchamp neo on sale... Any thoughts about those shops? Authentic kaya?
> 
> Where can i buy authentic longchamp neo for a lower price here sa philippines?



Ensogo and other sites that are similar (cash cash pinoy) have a history of selling fakes, and the bagmaster has been on the "authenticate this thread" for too many times as seller of fakes, hence I would stay away from them.

As for sellers who sell online, there are a few legitimate sellers but they are not official websites. I see a few here and there on instagram but I cannot recommend it as they can easily deactivate their account. It's usually buy at your own risk. Try eBay and when you find something, you can have it authenticated at the "authenticate this" thread. With eBay you have some sort of buyer protection with paypal and you can write a feedback on your purchase. With facebook and instagram, sellers can easily delete your comment or block you altogether.

Please browse the longchamp forum for topics that may interest you.


----------



## stars01

Hi! I have to agree. The ones on the deal sites in the Philippines are shady. These deal sites already have a certain amount of markup for these items so just imagine how much they really get these from the sellers/distributors/merchants.


----------



## Sanietoot

Hi! Just bought mine for Php 3,800 from someone I know. LLH Planetes. Is the price just right? Not yet sure if it's authentic though


----------



## Mhards

sugardrops said:


> I once bought a Le Pliage MLH in Rustan's for 7,650 last October 2011 as a wedding anniversary gift for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought another three online. The first online store where I bought my LM Metal Rose Gold, I'd rather not recommend because it's waaay pricey(bought mine at 9,500 plus 150 shipping fee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other shop where I got my Hazelnut Planetes(8,300) and Le Pliage Petals white(7,400) is at Longchamp Avenue(https://www.facebook.com/longchampavenue). Her recent stocks are from Hongkong wherein she personally bought the bags and in Paris wherein she has a relative who bought the bags for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Shopper(https://www.facebook.com/nyshopper) sells authentic Longchamp bags too



Hi sis..would like to ask if these 2 online stores u mentioned in fb, are still existing? I do make a pm to nyshopper and longchamp ave but until now there is no reply..do u still have numbers of them?


----------



## Mhards

selynne said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody here bought Longchamp bags from THE BAGMASTER of Zalora Marketplace? Any feedback? Thanks!



Here...and sadly the two bags that i bought from them are all fake&#128542;&#128546;&#128557;..now i will claim a refund for my 2 bags..


----------



## Mhards

walingwaling said:


> Would like to read any feedback too
> Thank you.



Here...and it is really not authentic just like what they are claiming..


----------



## walingwaling

Mhards said:


> Here...and sadly the two bags that i bought from them are all fake&#128542;&#128546;&#128557;..now i will claim a refund for my 2 bags..



Hi. I was so curious cos I read that they have cheap prices and I saw their LM Cuir cost only 7500. I got suspicious cos I bought mine from a friend in Italy who has a Longchamp store, she gave sold it to me for only 300 euro. She gave me a hefty discount. I found out that a year ago at Rustan's they are sold for nearly 50k and last July with discount 33k or so. So I sent them a message asking for the internal pouch and the didn't answer back. Also don't trust anybody who says that it's  from the "factory".... Longchamp sells the bags to their official stores or like my friends store only and the price is not that low. You can see my friends store on the official website of Longchamp. Virtù Nascoste is the name of the store. 
On the other hand, have you seen the  Heritagé bag? I so want it, and I'm saving for for it!


----------



## walingwaling

Mhards said:


> Here...and sadly the two bags that i bought from them are all fake&#128542;&#128546;&#128557;..now i will claim a refund for my 2 bags..



What bag did you bought?


----------



## Mhards

walingwaling said:


> What bag did you bought?



I bought LP SLH and Planetes LLH..and it is too hard for them to give ur money back..


----------



## Mhards

walingwaling said:


> Hi. I was so curious cos I read that they have cheap prices and I saw their LM Cuir cost only 7500. I got suspicious cos I bought mine from a friend in Italy who has a Longchamp store, she gave sold it to me for only 300 euro. She gave me a hefty discount. I found out that a year ago at Rustan's they are sold for nearly 50k and last July with discount 33k or so. So I sent them a message asking for the internal pouch and the didn't answer back. Also don't trust anybody who says that it's  from the "factory".... Longchamp sells the bags to their official stores or like my friends store only and the price is not that low. You can see my friends store on the official website of Longchamp. Virtù Nascoste is the name of the store.
> On the other hand, have you seen the  Heritagé bag? I so want it, and I'm saving for for it!



Wow..what a big discount..almost half of the price here in philippines..I went in Rustans Gateway last thursday but i have not seen the Heritage Bag..maybe it is only available in Makati..or Am just too busy comparing the LP SLH that i bought from thebagmaster to the authentic one..and i saw it with my own eye the big difference between the two..btw i admire the LP Cuir in blue..it so cute and really want to buy it but of course i have to save first&#128522;..


----------



## walingwaling

Yup she gave a huge discount.  She said told me that it's the price she paid for it. I hope to be in Europe this June for their summer sales and would definitely buy the Heritagé. And yes the LM Cuir in blue is cute. I'm sorry for what happened to you. I hope you get some refund.


----------



## Mhards

Thank u so much..still negotiating with the seller&#128551;


----------



## Sanietoot

Mhards said:


> I bought LP SLH and Planetes LLH..and it is too hard for them to give ur money back..


Hi! how much did you pay for your LLH Planetes? Having the same problem too!


----------



## pfb82

I bought yesterday on a whim at longchamp taoyuan airport taipei Duty free. The le pliage neo fantaisie  medium is on sale for 40 off regular price so  nt3600 na lang (5400php). The  neo pink is around nt3900 (5900php).   Made in Romania on the tag. 

I have limited shipping experience in duty free taipei, but I have lc bought from the us.  do u think by any chance they sell fakes? Why  mura? Tho of course the  sales associate says it's  like the price in Paris  

They also have some colors of the cuir on sale at 30 off, small cuir is only 10k nt (roughly 15k php).


----------



## pearlaloo

Hi ladies! i am now eyeing on LC cuir, where do you suggest can I buy authentic and not so pricey one? It's going to be my first LC bag so please, anyone who could suggest? Thank you.


----------



## ellemich16

pfb82 said:


> I bought yesterday on a whim at longchamp taoyuan airport taipei Duty free. The le pliage neo fantaisie  medium is on sale for 40 off regular price so  nt3600 na lang (5400php). The  neo pink is around nt3900 (5900php).   Made in Romania on the tag.
> 
> I have limited shipping experience in duty free taipei, but I have lc bought from the us.  do u think by any chance they sell fakes? Why  mura? Tho of course the  sales associate says it's  like the price in Paris
> 
> They also have some colors of the cuir on sale at 30 off, small cuir is only 10k nt (roughly 15k php).


If you bought it in Duty Free, then it's definitely authentic.



pearlaloo said:


> Hi ladies! i am now eyeing on LC cuir, where do you suggest can I buy authentic and not so pricey one? It's going to be my first LC bag so please, anyone who could suggest? Thank you.


Have you tried inquiring in Rustans? To be honest, even if I had Longchamp bags in the past, right now I'd want to buy it in Rustans. I've seen the fakes now and it's really hard to to spot whether it's original or not.

You could try joining pre-orders from sellers who orders bags from Europe/US. Just make sure they sell authentic ones.


----------



## edsltan

pearlaloo said:


> Hi ladies! i am now eyeing on LC cuir, where do you suggest can I buy authentic and not so pricey one? It's going to be my first LC bag so please, anyone who could suggest? Thank you.


Just buy in rustans or greenbelt so you can also check where it is made if thats also a concern to you. Most LC bags now are made in china. Even the cuir.


----------



## hnyelisha

selynne said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody here bought Longchamp bags from THE BAGMASTER of Zalora Marketplace? Any feedback? Thanks!




Beware of buying longchamps in The Bagmaster ‘coz i bought recently and twice ko pa lang nagamit nasira na. I authenticate it sa Rustan’s and they told me it’s fake. Sadly, I can’t refund the bag already though it’s under warranty they’re going to repair na lang daw. Still they are claiming it’s authentic even if it’s fake!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Is it true that LC does not make the medium long handle anymore? Its only the large lh and med sh now?


----------



## msd_bags

For anyone interested.


----------



## chrismariell

He


sugardrops said:


> I once bought a Le Pliage MLH in Rustan's for 7,650 last October 2011 as a wedding anniversary gift for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought another three online. The first online store where I bought my LM Metal Rose Gold, I'd rather not recommend because it's waaay pricey(bought mine at 9,500 plus 150 shipping fee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other shop where I got my Hazelnut Planetes(8,300) and Le Pliage Petals white(7,400) is at Longchamp Avenue(https://www.facebook.com/longchampavenue). Her recent stocks are from Hongkong wherein she personally bought the bags and in Paris wherein she has a relative who bought the bags for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Shopper(https://www.facebook.com/nyshopper) sells authentic Longchamp bags too


Hello. I’m planning to buy the LM rose gold. I would like to ask if it’s worth it.


----------

